# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Tamara Kingsley

## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Kelly Paterniti has admitted that she found it "challenging" to explore the topic of domestic violence in her new storyline.

The actress's character Tamara Kingsley receives an unwelcome surprise on Australian screens next week as her violent ex-boyfriend Nelson turns up in Summer Bay.

Tamara is frightened when a threatening Nelson demands that she leaves town with him, but her new love interest Casey Braxton (Lincoln Younes) and his half-brother Kyle (Nic Westaway) try their best to protect her.

Paterniti told The West Australian of the scenes: "It was challenging, especially because we didn't actually deal directly with any violence.

"Being hit on screen or thrown around, you'd build up that tension where it happens at any second, but if you don't actually see it, it's a lot more challenging. It was quite difficult to do."

She continued: "You've got to be very wary. People are very passionate about these kinds of issues - you don't want to be portraying it in a way that's going to insult anyone."

Tamara, who first appeared on Home and Away when she helped Casey in the desert, is thought to be sticking around for the foreseeable future.

Discussing her alter ego's future, Paterniti added: "I've been really fortunate. Tamara is going to be around for a while, but who knows just yet how long. But there's some drama coming up and the stakes are high, so hopefully it's interesting to watch."

Home and Away airs weekdays at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 7pm on Network Seven in Australia.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away star Kelly Paterniti has revealed that Tamara will be left stunned when Kyle admits he has a crush on her, in an upcoming storyline.

Kyle's (Nic Westaway) shock confession comes after he grows closer to his brother Casey's girlfriend whilst working at Angelo's.

Feeling awkward after Kyle gives her a meaningful look, Tamara starts avoiding him. However, when an unassuming Casey (Lincoln Younes) urges her to make things up with his brother, Tamara is shocked when Kyle says he has developed feelings for her - and that he knows she feels the same way. 

"It comes completely out of left field and she would never in a million years thought it would happen," Paterniti told TV Week.

"It throws her off guard because she has been nothing but severe with him and shown him very little love."

Days before Kyle's shock confession, Tamara and Casey are delighted when Brax (Steve Peacocke) has converted a room at the Braxton house into their very own flat.

"They're thrilled because it's been a bit tricky for them to spend quality time alone together," added Paterniti.

"Tamara loves Casey so she is excited to be moving in with him."

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm not a fan of her so far and think Casey was better with Sasha

----------


## me12345

Such a shame they broke up Casey and Sasha for him to get with Tamara which they don't suit at all she seems to suit more with Kyle and they have chemistry which reminds me of Belle and Aden.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Such a shame they broke up Casey and Sasha for him to get with Tamara which they don't suit at all she seems to suit more with Kyle and they have chemistry which reminds me of Belle and Aden.


She don't suit either she is very annoying

----------

Dazzle (27-06-2013), lizann (28-06-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Tamara Kingsley is rescued after her kidnap ordeal - but her problems are far from over.

With Adam Sharpe continuing to play sinister games with Brax and his family, he decides to let Tamara go and keep Ricky as his remaining captive.

Brax and Kyle are later relieved to find Tamara unconscious but alive after being dumped by Adam.

At the hospital, a dehydrated and distressed Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) gets the help she needs from the doctors. However, in a twist, she is suffering from amnesia and has no memory of her time in Summer Bay with the Braxtons.

With Casey still behind bars, Kyle (Nic Westaway) becomes Tamara's main source of support and she quickly forms an attachment to him.

A concerned April Scott warns that Kyle shouldn't take advantage of Tamara's confused mental state, but with his feelings for her still running strong, Kyle isn't prepared to keep a distanceâ¦


Â© Channel 5
Kyle stays with Tamara.



Â© Channel 5
Kyle causes drama at Tamara's bedside.



Â© Channel 5
April talks to Tamara.



Â© Channel 5
Tamara is confused after her memory loss

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Kyle Braxton faces a big dilemma after Tamara Kingsley becomes infatuated with him.

Still suffering from amnesia after her kidnap ordeal, Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) cannot remember her boyfriend Casey but develops a huge crush on his half-brother.

Spending as much time as she can with Kyle (Nic Westaway), a confused Tamara helps him to redecorate Leah's place. 

When Tamara realises that she feels more comfortable at Leah's house than anywhere else, Kyle suggests that she should stay the night - but his intentions are good as he believes that it's because she once stayed there with Casey.

Later, with Kyle sleeping on the couch, Tamara comes outside and finally tells him how she feels about him. The pair share a kiss, but will Kyle really be willing to betray Casey by pursuing this?

Tamara and Kyle get closer.
Â© Channel 5
Tamara and Kyle get closer.


Tamara and Kyle kiss.
Â© Channel 5
Tamara and Kyle kiss.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 22 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (13-07-2013)

----------


## lizann

why is kyle living and decorating leah's house?

----------


## me12345

Kyle has been living at Leah's with Zac and Natalie after he was kicked out The Braxton house into a caravan after kissing Tamara then moved out The caravan and moved in with Zac and Nat

----------


## me12345

> She don't suit either she is very annoying


That's you're opinion but she is more suited to Kyle then Casey.

----------


## me12345

> She don't suit either she is very annoying


That's you're opinion but she is more suited to Kyle then Casey.

----------


## tammyy2j

> That's you're opinion but she is more suited to Kyle then Casey.


She hates Kyle she will remember soon enough

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## me12345

> She hates Kyle she will remember soon enough


I don't buy she hated him she said he was growing on her and were getting along up until the point he kissed her which I thought seemed odd she did a complete 360 towards him and went back to hating him and blaming him for everything, I think she used his attraction to her as a barrier and a reason to hate him  because she felt she had to be loyal to Casey I always felt she was subconsciously attracted or had at least some subconscious feelings for him and that's why she pushed him away so hard. but that's just my opinion

----------


## walsh2509

she doesn't have food and water for a couple of days - oh no I've forgotten everything about Summer Bay dear lord what utter SH*e.  So you,  yes you,  the total stranger guy at the end of my bed stay with me. What, she knows no one, so "Kyle" a total stranger she was him to stay with her...   I don't remember anything but the DESERT - ok Casey was in the desert with you , oh so you only remember the Desert before casey.   And then slime ball moves in on her, (Kyle) where is he if he supposed to love me - he says nothing.           err Jail because the guy that kidnapped you set him up ( we'll I had a hand in setting him up) for armed robbery.

----------


## me12345

> she doesn't have food and water for a couple of days - oh no I've forgotten everything about Summer Bay dear lord what utter SH*e.  So you,  yes you,  the total stranger guy at the end of my bed stay with me. What, she knows no one, so "Kyle" a total stranger she was him to stay with her...   I don't remember anything but the DESERT - ok Casey was in the desert with you , oh so you only remember the Desert before casey.   And then slime ball moves in on her, (Kyle) where is he if he supposed to love me - he says nothing.           err Jail because the guy that kidnapped you set him up ( we'll I had a hand in setting him up) for armed robbery.


lol I think it had to do with the Trauma that made her lose her memory and Kyle didn't move in on her considering he was just looking after her , she is the one who manipulated him so she could live with him by saying Leah's place was familiar which he thought was because she and Casey lived there and on the same night made a move on him and he rejected her and she pouted about it. yes they hooked up in the end but he probably thought shove it we have a chance at happiness.

----------


## me12345

> she doesn't have food and water for a couple of days - oh no I've forgotten everything about Summer Bay dear lord what utter SH*e.  So you,  yes you,  the total stranger guy at the end of my bed stay with me. What, she knows no one, so "Kyle" a total stranger she was him to stay with her...   I don't remember anything but the DESERT - ok Casey was in the desert with you , oh so you only remember the Desert before casey.   And then slime ball moves in on her, (Kyle) where is he if he supposed to love me - he says nothing.           err Jail because the guy that kidnapped you set him up ( we'll I had a hand in setting him up) for armed robbery.


lol I think it had to do with the Trauma that made her lose her memory and Kyle didn't move in on her considering he was just looking after her , she is the one who manipulated him so she could live with him by saying Leah's place was familiar which he thought was because she and Casey lived there and on the same night made a move on him and he rejected her and she pouted about it. yes they hooked up in the end but he probably thought shove it we have a chance at happiness.

----------


## walsh2509

Kyle is hitting on her big time , its not about being a friend he's using her "illness" to get to her.  Casey comes to see her, he shows her pics of them happy together, he goes to hold her hand and she pulls away - I'm sorry I Don't Know You (but she knows that they were a couple but can't remember it) but the other total stranger in the room , she's ok for cuddling into him - who she doesn't know from Adam ( pardon the pun).

----------


## lizann

> Kyle is hitting on her big time , its not about being a friend he's using her "illness" to get to her.  Casey comes to see her, he shows her pics of them happy together, he goes to hold her hand and she pulls away - I'm sorry I Don't Know You (but she knows that they were a couple but can't remember it) but the other total stranger in the room , she's ok for cuddling into him - who she doesn't know from Adam ( pardon the pun).


yes i think he is taking advantage of her that is kyle

----------


## lizann

> Kyle is hitting on her big time , its not about being a friend he's using her "illness" to get to her.  Casey comes to see her, he shows her pics of them happy together, he goes to hold her hand and she pulls away - I'm sorry I Don't Know You (but she knows that they were a couple but can't remember it) but the other total stranger in the room , she's ok for cuddling into him - who she doesn't know from Adam ( pardon the pun).


yes i think he is taking advantage of her that is kyle

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Tamara Kingsley considers leaving Summer Bay after her parents pay a visit.

Tamara's family arrive following a phone call from her ex-boyfriend Casey Braxton, who is secretly hoping to break up her relationship with his half-brother Kyle (Nic Westaway).

Casey is confident that Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) will split from Kyle in favour of returning home with her mother and father. Before too long, his plan seems to be working when Tamara finally reconciles with her parents and agrees to come home with them.

In the end, though, Tamara has a change of heart when Kyle admits how much he loves her. As she promises to stay in the Bay after all, how will a jealous Casey cope?


Tamara tells her parents she wishes to stay in Summer Bay.
Â© Channel 5
Tamara tells her parents she wishes to stay.


Tamara hugs her Mum.
Â© Channel 5
Tamara hugs her Mum.


Kyle is ecstatic that Tamara is staying in Summer Bay.
Â© Channel 5
Kyle is ecstatic that Tamara is staying.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, September 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (31-08-2013)

----------


## me12345

I guess its because she is suppose to be intimate with Casey so I guess its natural she will be uncomfortable around him, like she said he expects too much from her and is pressuring her to remember which is strengthening her bond with Kyle she is probably more comfortable with someone who is a friend who isn't putting any pressure on her.
I don't think Kyle is hitting on her, he was hitting on her before memory loss ,when he kissed her. I think Kyle genuinely wanted to help her and support her as a friend but his feelings obviously run deeper than that and Tamara developing feelings is what caused the problem in the end not Kyle's. I don't think Kyle used her illness to get to her or had any other intentions than being a friend but in the end I guess it come looking out he took advantage of her and her situation.

----------


## me12345

I guess its because she is suppose to be intimate with Casey so I guess its natural she will be uncomfortable around him, like she said he expects too much from her and is pressuring her to remember which is strengthening her bond with Kyle she is probably more comfortable with someone who is a friend who isn't putting any pressure on her.
 I don't think Kyle is hitting on her, he was hitting on her before memory loss ,when he kissed her. I think Kyle genuinely wanted to help her and support her as a friend but his feelings obviously run deeper than that and Tamara developing feelings is what caused the problem in the end not Kyle's. I don't think Kyle used her illness to get to her or had any other intentions than being a friend but in the end I guess it come looking out he took advantage of her and her situation.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Tamara Kingsley finds herself in danger of going blind in a new storyline.

Australian viewers have recently seen Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) involved in a hit and run accident.

After being struck down with an agonising headache, she confides in Nate, who books her in for an MRI scan.

The test results show that the crash has left her with bleeding on her brain close to her optic nerve.

Unable to cope with the possibility of losing her sight, Tamara pushes away her friends, afraid of being a burden.

Paterniti told TV Week: "It's a huge, terrifying shock for Tamara.

"Tamara is a go-getting kind of person. The thought of not having her vision is the worst thing possible for her."

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Tamara Kingsley's life hangs in the balance after Oscar MacGuire accidentally runs her over.

The story kicks off when Heath Braxton's daughter Darcy runs off away with baby Harley, prompting a massive search party to try to find them.

However, as Oscar (Jake Speer) and Evelyn head out to look for the missing children, they are shocked to stumble across Zac, who has passed out in his car. 

Worried about his uncle's drunken behaviour, Oscar attempts to drive him home, despite not having a licence.

As the residents of Summer Bay continue to look for Darcy and Harley, Oscar's inexperienced driving causes him to lose control of the car and slam into someone.

Panicking, Oscar drives away as fast as he can, while Tamara's lifeless body lies in a ditch...

Tamara on the side of the road after being hit by a car â will she survive?
Â© Channel 5
Tamara lies on the side of the road

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, June 20 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Tamara Kingsley faces the terrifying prospect of going blind following her recent accident.

Tamara (Kelly Paterniti) was left seriously injured after she was hit by a car that Oscar MacGuire was driving. 

As Tamara tries to recover from her ordeal, she causes concern when she announces that she has a headache that won't go away.

Nate (Kyle Pryor) immediately books her in for an emergency MRI, and the results reveal that Tamara has a bleed on her brain following her recent injuries.

However, although the bleed is small and will probably resolve itself, it is also very close to the optic nerve and there is a possibility that Tamara could go blind.

Tamara tells Nate that she has a headache
Â© Channel 5
Tamara tells Nate that she has a headache

Nate tells Tamara she might go blind
Â© Channel 5
Nate tells Tamara she might go blind

When Zac (Charlie Clausen) later asks Nate the news on Tamara, she overhears the danger she is in and is left terrified. 

Feeling consumed by guilt, Oscar confesses to Zac that he was actually the one driving the car, but how will he react?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, July 7 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

